# RIP software for Epson 1430w (1500w)



## Tite003 (May 24, 2013)

Hi guys, 

I´m desperately looking for a *RIP software*, just for sublimation, I won´t be using it to print halftones, I just need to have full control of the amount of ink used in each printing. Also it has to meet the following requirements:

-It has to work with an Epson 1430w (1500w).

-Work on mac. (not indispensable).

-The cheaper, the better.

I tried Accurip, but only can be used printing halftones? I checked out Wasatch as well, but I found it extremely expensive.

Any idea would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Tite003 (May 24, 2013)

Anyone? 

I guess I posted on the wrong sub-category. Thanks anyway!


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

I would recommend Caldera as it will work on a Mac or PC. You may think the program is expensive but it really isn't if you think about how much ink you save by linerization and the overall control you have on color accuracy/reproduction.


----------



## Tite003 (May 24, 2013)

Great, will contact Caldera to see if the software match my requirements. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

The issue is for 99% of desktop users ink saved using a RIP will never pay for itself. If it would one should be using a wide format printer and really save money.

I am surprised some chopper head has not created a RIP Lite for dye sub as really we use maybe 5% of Wasatch features. Just seems like there is enough desktop users for such application to be profitable.


----------

